# Heiji  appreciation and assistance



## designdog (Nov 21, 2014)

I have wanted a Heiji for some time, and just got around to getting two of them, one from Jon and one from the forum. Great knives!

I particularly like the large bevel on each side, almost like a traditional Japanese knife, but with two bevels. And thus two questions:

- could I sharpen the knife, with Jnats, just like a single bevel, that is, flush down on the bevel to the stone?

- what other gyutos out there have this pronounced wide double bevel? Really like it!


----------



## JBroida (Nov 21, 2014)

you can totally sharpen it like a single bevel, but on both sides. However, i would use a microbevel with this particular steel.

similar wide bevel knives in my inventory include kochi, zakuri, gesshin uraku kurouchi white #2, gesshin kagekiyo, gonbei hammered damascus, and probably some more i am not thinking of right now. However, most similar to Heiji in terms of the way the edge is done might be kochi and hinoura-san.


----------



## designdog (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks, Jon. Also recently got two Kochis from you, and they are, indeed close  particularly for the money. Wish you had more of the stainless kurouchi clad available! Will check out the others...


----------



## XooMG (Nov 21, 2014)

Despite having a bunch of totally competent knives and a severe dread of international shipping prices from the USA, I think I'm going to snag a Kochi when the next shipment comes in if I'm fast enough.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 23, 2014)

Jon has been posting Kochi teaser pics via social media and instagram....I certainly hope he expands the Kochi lines.


----------



## Matus (Nov 23, 2014)

labor of love said:


> Jon has been posting Kochi teaser pics via social media and instagram....I certainly hope he expands the Kochi lines.



... something tells me he did already ...


----------

